# Thinking about the Team Machine SLT01 CC Deal...



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I've been eyeing up the Competitive Cyclist BMC Team Machine SLT01 with Force deal for a month or so, and I'm finally getting ready to make a decision. I'd like to hear from those of you who have this bike or have gone through with this deal. I've found a few threads from the search, and most seem to have a positive experience assuming they got the right size. I currently ride an S-Works Tarmac SL2 and am looking for something a little more cost effective to race in crits this year, and this deal jumped out at me. Good components on what seems to be a solid frame (that will fit me nicely) for a good deal. Any input would be appreciate, thanks!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alternatively the road racer with a powertap is looking like it might be the winner. I am loving the industrial look of the BMC line.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I did it for the same reason as you and couldn't be happier. I have a Lynskey that I don't want to trash in a crit or anywhere the chances of a crash are higher. I'm really pleased with the ride of the BMC, it's really stiff and surprisingly comfortable. It absolutely rips through turns; very solid, stable, and changes line easily. 

My dealings with CC were great, I was able to make a few minor changes to the build to suit my basic fitting needs at no extra charge. They packed the bike well. I did have to make a few tweaks to the build, as I chose not to get their upgraded assembly. (I'm a 20 year veteran of the bike industry as a mechanic and other assorted jobs.) This deal was too good to pass up. 

I'd recommend picking up another barrel adjuster for the rear derailleur cable to install in the downtube housing stop, or ask CC to install one for you. 

Good luck! I think I'll get kitted up and hit the road this morning on my BMC before the weather changes.


----------



## fee (Feb 2, 2008)

I just picked one up from CC as well and couldn't be happier. The fit calculator worked as a starting point and Eric helped me configure the bike the rest of the way no charge. I would definitely call them before finalizing the deal. A little mishap occurred during shipping and the rear derailleur and hanger got a little bent and beat up. Called them and they sent out a new derailleur and hanger asap. So far they have been great to deal with and if I need something else I would not hesitate to give them a ring. Oh, and BTW, great, GREAT bike 

David


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

My SLT01 was delievered last week.

I'm with Monkleybullit. Have CC install the barrel adjuster. Mind was delivered without (downtube and derailleur). 

And it needed adjusting when it arrive. They prompltly sent cables and adjusters.

Overall, Jason at CC was a top notch guy to deal with, dealing with my numerous emails and calls.

Weather is calling for sun and 60 the next few days..cant wait to get it out on the road


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a good bike and CC was good to work with. 

I've only had it for a month, but I have zero complaints so far. Like a good prostitute, the SLT-01 secretly laughs at my abilities but it gives me its best every time we go out, and it boosts my self esteem at the same time. Can't ask for better than that.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Alternatively the road racer with a powertap is looking like it might be the winner. I am loving the industrial look of the BMC line.


IMO the Team Machine is a no brainer over the Road Racer (assuming near same price) - the TM is an elite level carbon tube frameset that no so long ago was used in the Tdf and is still the classic BMC frame - so much so that it was the centre of the recently released Hublot’s All Black BMC project ($19.5KUS/bike) even though the Pro Machine frame had supposedly superseded it as the high-end frame in the range.
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/bmc-introduce-19500-hublot-team-machine-22278
The Road Racer is a heavier, good, solid enthusiasts bike


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good stuff guys -- I figure that, with a wheel swap, the SLT will rival my SL2. Weight's not my concern, stiffness is. If I can get a top of the line frame with a decent groupset for $2300, that is a deal!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

goaliedb said:


> My SLT01 was delievered last week.
> 
> I'm with Monkleybullit. Have CC install the barrel adjuster. Mind was delivered without (downtube and derailleur).
> 
> ...



Should I install a barrel adjuster for my Road Racer Sl01?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

THIS close to ordering, just found a powertap, decisions decisions!


----------



## dafocks33 (Feb 16, 2010)

just got mine this weekend and I must say...pictures do not do this bike justice. It is more beautiful than I imagined in real life!


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking for posts about the BMC's owners brought me here from BF,
Just ordered mine as well. I wanted the compact crankset, Eric was able to help me on getting it instead of the standard 39/53. Now the hard part.. waiting for it to get here!!


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

I just ordered the Road Racer as my winter/rough weather bike.... can't wait...I too love the design of BMC.


----------



## PFriscia (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris, if you don't mind me asking -- what was the upcharge for compact?


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't had a charge to my account yet. My online parts listing only has the stand crankset deleted and the compact added. They are listed as the same price. I will see if the prices changes when its shipped.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I'm 70% leaning towards a pedal force RS2 build. My buddy has one, and I liked the ride as much as my SL2. I don't have an SLT01 around to test ride. Decisions!


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

Great.. well this is my first 'nice' road bike purchase. I'm riding a 2007 specialized s-works tricross w/road tires now. I've had a motobecane triple before.. but i have a feeling this is going to be a dramatic difference.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

There was no charge to my compact crank, straight exchange


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats pretty much what I expected if it's a 2009 compact crank, and not a 2010. But I know there may be some parts they dont have in every size still available for this deal.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whelp, I pulled the trigger on a pedal force build. Sorry for the suspense! Should be fun.


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome.. Im still waiting for mine to ship out.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't felt a moment of buyer's remorse since getting the SLT last month. That's a pretty good sign it was the right decision. I feel sorry for my other bikes, though. They're all getting dusty.


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, an update. I got mine 2 days ago, unboxed it and put it together. I rode it today, and it is fantastic. The SRAM Force shifting is definately strong and quick. I've read its due to the derailleur spring. 

My previous bike had Ultegra 6600 shifters, and the shifting wasnt as forceful and quick as the SRAM. 

The shifting was easy to get used to since Ultegra uses 2 paddles and SRAM has 1.

The Fulcrum wheelset is kinda heavy, but I had Mavic open pro w/ultegra hubs on the previous bike, so they are comparable in weight, both around 1850g I think.

This was a good deal. I like the fact your getting a top notch frame, and good quality components. Nothing about the bike is cheap or 2nd rate. I am very pleased. Just wanted to share..

My BMC is a size 51 in case anyone is wondering about sizing. I am 5' 9", came from a Specialized 54cm.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

chris32205 said:


> My BMC is a size 51 in case anyone is wondering about sizing. I am 5' 9", came from a Specialized 54cm.


Great looking bike. I'm thinking of getting the 51 too, but I would think at your height at 5' 9" you would've gone w/ a larger frame. I'm 5' 6" w/ short legs and a long torso. My main ride now (custom serotta) has a 51 seat tube, 54 top tube, and i use a 110 mm stem. So, the top tube length is identical to the BMC 51cm and the seat tube's not too far off.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris

Just wondering why the two Furlcrum wheels are different?


----------



## chris32205 (Mar 23, 2010)

I made the right choice. I am glad I went with the 51. I've put about 150 miles on it so far and it feels great. I used the fit calculator at CC and talked to the staff about fit and everything pointed to the 51. I would say jump on it if your thinking about it. Ive noticed some of the smaller sizes are sold out, so this deal may be ending son.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Update from my end: I am extremely happy with my Pedal Force RS2/Rival build. The bike is stiff, responsive, and fast -- and it weighs the same as my SL2 did. I love it!


----------



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

wait you're 5'9 and you got a size 51 frame and it fit? I was looking into this bike but I saw that the biggest they had left was 53cm. I'm 5'11 - 6 ft, does that mean the 53cm will fit me?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, my buddy is about 5'9-5'10 and got a 53cm (from the same CC deal) and he believes he could have gone a size smaller. You may well fit on the 53cm.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, anybody can ride a frame that's too small. Look at the top tube length, seat tube angle, and head tube length. It might work, but nobody else can tell you, just based on your height. I'm 6'-3" and the 61cm would fit me well, but I'm wary of the internal cable routing, and they're pretty heavy frames. I'd like to ride one, though.


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

I am 5'11 1/4 and fit very well on the 55 with a 120 stem. I focused on the tt of 56 which is exactly where my other bike is in the sweet spot. Best bike fit right out of the box with minimal adjustment I have ever had. I like a bigger bike feel so you might be fine with a 53 Personally at this level of financial commitment I would find a LBS and throw my leg over one before committing


----------



## five04 (Jan 21, 2008)

swang169 said:


> wait you're 5'9 and you got a size 51 frame and it fit? I was looking into this bike but I saw that the biggest they had left was 53cm. I'm 5'11 - 6 ft, does that mean the 53cm will fit me?


I'm 5'11 but claim 6' usually . The fit calculator put me at needing a 55.4-55.8 TT, so I decided to not risk it and go too big. Instead I ordered the 53 since the seat can always be moved back a little or a longer stem added. I read so much about how these bikes run really big I worried a lot about getting something too big. Mine gets delivered tomorrow so I'll hopefully be able to update again with initial impressions.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

i'm 5'9" (barefoot) and got the 51 with a 120mm stem and the bike fits like a glove


----------

